# "I'll give you 5 stars if you give me 5 stars."



## uber dubber (Oct 8, 2015)

what do you guys think of this idea? if they say no just ask them why they don't want 5 stars. make sure you see 5 stars on their rider app to complete the transaction.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Stop...
Go to the ratings forum here then read. Heck read more of the forums as well.


----------



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

uber dubber said:


> what do you guys think of this idea? if they say no just ask them why they don't want 5 stars. make sure you see 5 stars on their rider app to complete the transaction.


A driver shouldn't give a 5* to ANYONE unless they tip. We need to stick together on this one. trust me


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah, no 5* unless they tip. Also, if they say no, they'll probably 1* you and complain to uber about some crazy thing u demanded in exchange for 5*


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

chicagoguyPHX said:


> A driver shouldn't give a 5* to ANYONE unless they tip. We need to stick together on this one. trust me


Did you ever think that writers are giving everyone three and four stars because they're not five Star riders. They have no idea what they did wrong to upset you


----------



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Did you ever think that writers are giving everyone three and four stars because they're not five Star riders. They have no idea what they did wrong to upset you


The PAX rating is not for them. It is for us. Let the newbies chase after low rated PAXs who dont tip.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

I've had a couple of passengers say that to me. I was stupid back then and always giving a 5


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

A passenger NEEDS 5 stars, a driver shouldnt.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I have definitely changed the way I rate pax since Uber has started all this bullshit with the drivers. Used to give 5*'s across the board, for the most part. Not any more.

I automatically start at 4*'s and work my way down analyzing everything from first impression, to convo or lack there of, attitude, tip, distance, making extra stops, slamming doors, smell, pin drop, etc. etc. 

5*'s for me are pax that are friendly and engage in convo and of coarse the tippers and the majority of the ones that do engage in a nice convo usually tip. 

I've given a shit ton of 3's and 4's as of late. **** You Uber.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I got a 10 minute request on 1.5 surge, so I took it, and because it was Capitol Hill on XL, I knew it wouldn't be a short trip. The pin drop was wrong, but when I got there, it turned out to be the same group of ladies I drove last night. They were all really nice (and good looking too). They were also really nice this ride, but I still gave her a 4 for getting the wrong pin drop and wasting my time like that. I felt bad because I told her I'd give her a 5.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Tonight I had 3 drunks in the back seat, 2 hopped out at the destination and the 3rd wanted to initiate a ride from the app

He asks me to help him do it as his uber app loads it shows the rating screen.. he presses his thumb in the middle and proceeds to the next screen..

Some poor sap got a 3 because the ****ing stars are in the way of doing what you need to do and I ****ing knew people just breezed past the rating just to get to the next screen.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

How about get the **** out my car or you will have a new set of bracelets soon.............


----------

